# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel emmision system failure again at 9300 miles



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello out there... I had my first DEF failure at 2500 miles... and here I am back at the dealer at 9300 miles with multiple emission system failures... I can't drive the car because the computer could and will lower driving speed to 4 MPH if ignored! How would you like to be driving in west Texas in the summer or WINTER in the middle of nowhere and have that happen? The good news is that it might only take a few weeks to get parts/fixed???? ... I wish I never bought this car... I also had phantom steering problem that was serious and apparently related to the electric power steering assist and/or the computer module. I paid $28,000 for these headaches... GM needs to address these issues!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Gary_G,

I'm very sorry for the dissatisfaction that this situation has caused. We will be happy to contact your dealer and further discuss your emmision system failure with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Gary_G said:


> GM needs to address these issues!!


They do, it's called a warranty. You're in Texas... it's hot as balls... puts extra stress on a vehicle. Sometimes cars have issues. Just be thankful it's under warranty and not at 90K miles. Work with the dealership to see about a loaner car and with the customer service reps on here.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

No... I'm not in Texas... I'm in Massachusetts where it's not "hot as balls". The reason I mentioned west Texas in my posting is because my wife and I are retired and we spend time in FL and AZ in the winter and drive through west Texas. I am concerned about the reliability of my 2014 Cruze Diesel because the emission problem has happened twice now in less than 10000 miles and I'm not looking forward to something like this happening in the winter in the middle of nowhere in west Texas for example.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Fair enough. However, like all of us, your car isn't perfect. Regardless of the quality control levels put in place things will break.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Day 2 at the Chevy dealer... service department was supposed to call me today after running more diagnostics... it's 4PM no call yet. I did talk with a mechanic (not dealer) who I know about the emission problem... he claims the NOX sensors are likely getting clogged with soot because the exhaust temps aren't getting hot enough to turn the soot deposits to ash. If that's the case, it looks like no easy fix... and many trips to the dealer down the road.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> They do, it's called a warranty. You're in Texas... it's hot as balls... puts extra stress on a vehicle. Sometimes cars have issues. Just be thankful it's under warranty and not at 90K miles. Work with the dealership to see about a loaner car and with the customer service reps on here.


What would you say if it was your wife or child stranded in West Texas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gary_G said:


> Day 2 at the Chevy dealer... service department was supposed to call me today after running more diagnostics... it's 4PM no call yet. I did talk with a mechanic (not dealer) who I know about the emission problem... he claims the NOX sensors are likely getting clogged with soot because the exhaust temps aren't getting hot enough to turn the soot deposits to ash. If that's the case, it looks like no easy fix... and many trips to the dealer down the road.


I doubt this is the problem at 9300 miles. It takes a lot longer than this to clog the sensors unless you're using crap diesel. Something else is causing this yet. I'd call the dealership around 9 AM tomorrow.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The emissions system seems to be the most troublesome part of the CTD. My DEF pump failed at 400 miles, 34 days in the shop (DEF pump on national backorder). GM provided a rental 1LT and made 2 car payments. I've had no further problems and the car is perfect for my long work trips, knock on wood!


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I am not using crap diesel fuel... unless you consider Shell diesel crap... I finally got a call from the Chevrolet dealer service department last night at 6 PM telling me that they completed diagnostics and have ordered a new oxygen sensor and new NOX sensor for my 2014 Cruze diesel. This is the second time these sensors have had to be replaced. I believe the non dealer diesel mechanic I spoke with is correct... this is a design issue... the engine temps aren't high enough to burn the soot of the sensors... he called it a computer controlled regeneration cycle that runs periodically to burn off accumulating soot. I am going in today to talk with the service manager about this possible problem.

My wife and I make long trips across the country with our 2 labrador retrievers every winter and I do not want to have to bring it in to a dealer for service and have to wait days or weeks for parts when this problem happens again. Remember, the computer begins to shut down your travel speed when this problem occurs eventually down to 4 MPH! so you can't just keep driving and ignore the problem.

Now here's the thing... the 100,000 mile engine drive train warranty *does not cover sensors* so after the 3yr/ 36000 mile bumper to bumper warranty expires I am on the hook for paying for new sensors and whatever else they might find wrong with the emission system. I will discuss this with the service manager this morning and post what I am told to this message board.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> I am not using crap diesel fuel... unless you consider Shell diesel crap... I finally got a call from the Chevrolet dealer service department last night at 6 PM telling me that they completed diagnostics and have ordered a new oxygen sensor and new NOX sensor for my 2014 Cruze diesel. This is the second time these sensors have had to be replaced. I believe the non dealer diesel mechanic I spoke with is correct... this is a design issue... the engine temps aren't high enough to burn the soot of the sensors... he called it a computer controlled regeneration cycle that runs periodically to burn off accumulating soot. I am going in today to talk with the service manager about this possible problem.
> 
> My wife and I make long trips across the country with our 2 labrador retrievers every winter and I do not want to have to bring it in to a dealer for service and have to wait days or weeks for parts when this problem happens again. Remember, the computer begins to shut down your travel speed when this problem occurs eventually down to 4 MPH! so you can't just keep driving and ignore the problem.
> 
> Now here's the thing... the 100,000 mile engine drive train warranty *does not cover sensors* so after the 3yr/ 36000 mile bumper to bumper warranty expires I am on the hook for paying for new sensors and whatever else they might find wrong with the emission system. I will discuss this with the service manager this morning and post what I am told to this message board.


engine temps have zero to do with the regen

if it was a design issue, we'd all have the issue, we dont

drive train warranty shouldnt cover emission sensors, its not part of the drivetrain

the emissions system was the part of the car that i had caution aboot buying....i work on dpf/def issues everyday at work.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

"engine temps have zero to do with the regen... if it was a design issue, we'd all have the issue, we dont"


Well then how do the soot deposits get burned off if it has nothing to do with engine temps? Also, How many miles do you have on your Cruze Diesel??


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got back from Diamond Chevrolet dealership... I talked at length with the service manager and service tech who has been working on my Chevy Cruze Diesel. It is just as my mechanic friend surmised... there are soot deposits on the Oxygen sensor and the NOX sensor likely due to insufficient engine temps when the computer controlled regen cycle kicks in to burn off the soot. Both sensors need to be replaced again... the first time this happened it was at 2600 miles. The service manager believes that GM likely needs to come up with a software/ computer fix to run the engine hotter during the regen cycle. GM is aware of the problem. Hope they come up with a fix before we head south for the winter. Service tech told me he expects to get the replacement sensors in a few days... he was told they are in limited supply/ special order status. Also, I asked about warranty of emission systems parts... I was told emissions are a separate warranty from engine-drive train. The sensors are covered for (he thinks) 8 yrs/ 80000 miles. So that's where we stand on this problem... I would be interested in hearing from other Cruze Diesel owners regarding this emission problem.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

The emission systems on a Diesel SHOULD be included in the powertrain warranty, considering if it is malfunctioning it will NOT let the car operate normally. Kinda bs if you ask me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect something else is going on. We have several CDT owners here and you're the only person with a repeated failure, much less a single failure.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> "engine temps have zero to do with the regen... if it was a design issue, we'd all have the issue, we dont"
> 
> 
> Well then how do the soot deposits get burned off if it has nothing to do with engine temps? Also, How many miles do you have on your Cruze Diesel??


its the exhaust temps that burns the soot by injecting more fuel not eng temp.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> "engine temps have zero to do with the regen... if it was a design issue, we'd all have the issue, we dont"
> 
> 
> Well then how do the soot deposits get burned off if it has nothing to do with engine temps? Also, How many miles do you have on your Cruze Diesel??


by doing a regen

you can do a manual regen 2 seconds after starting the engine, engine temp is irrelevant

sig show miles 31,000km ~20,000 miles


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> The emission systems on a Diesel SHOULD be included in the powertrain warranty, considering if it is malfunctioning it will NOT let the car operate normally. Kinda bs if you ask me.


tires, steering wheel, seat, etc arent


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> Now here's the thing... the 100,000 mile engine drive train warranty *does not cover sensors* so after the 3yr/ 36000 mile bumper to bumper warranty expires I am on the hook for paying for new sensors and whatever else they might find wrong with the emission system. I will discuss this with the service manager this morning and post what I am told to this message board.


Lucky you you're wrong. The emissions system is covered by a federally mandated 8yr/80,000 mile warranty of its own.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I meant to say exhaust temps... I stated exhaust temps in my earlier posts... I just typed engine temps in my last post without thinking. The service manager did say *exhaust* temps. Anyway, your post got my attention... *How do you do a manual regen 2 seconds after starting the engine??*


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevy dealer was offering something like $4000.00 of a diesel last winter, perked my interest. Until I learned about problems with this DEF/Urea after the fact Nox reduction system. Believe this tank was around 4.5 gallons using up trunk space, and cost around 30 bucks to fill it, and around every 8-9 K miles depending upon how you drive. Then the extra emission controls that are required that would actually kill the engine if not satisfied.

Then what kind of urea to buy, is their good stuff or bad stuff, understand its about 33% water. Then the cost of diesel fuel around here, much more than regular and the little gains in mpg. Neighbor has a diesel, running up his electric bill like crazy in our cold winter months just to get it started. And has to let it idle for about 15 minutes before he can drive it.

Was great in my farm days, when diesel fuel with a great Cummings engine back in the 60's when diesel fuel was 20 cents per gallon. And no EPA. But cold weather starting was still a major problem. Was helping my wife's uncle with all this stuff. Really got bad when the EPA came along with this phoney energy crisis.

So with the background, elected to pass on the diesel. Other negatives for us was no spare tire and no manual transmission. Have enough problems with what I did get, don't need any more. 

Not too many are aware of that 80K EPA emissions warranty, not even your dealers, so in for another battle. After a rather long battle, was able to get a new EGR valve, but I installed it myself and gave him the old one.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

WOW, $4,000 off MSRP on a CTD last winter! That is triple the discount available here in SC when I bought my CTD in December. You should have jumped.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

So where is "boraz" ??? You claim you can do a manual regen 2 seconds after starting the engine. Let's hear it!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gary,

When (not if) it fails again, take your CDT to a different dealership. This is not a design flaw but is something unique to your CDT and the dealership you've taken it to so far is unable to properly diagnose the issue. When you take it elsewhere take copies of the service tickets with you. I've had to do this in the past and sometimes it's the only way to get a car fixed properly.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for your advice... you may be correct. However, Diamond Chevrolet is the largest Chevy dealer in central MA... the service technician and service manager seem to know what they are talking about... and they have discussed this emissions problem with GM service engineering in Detroit. Until it happens again or until GM puts out service bulletin there isn't much else I can do. To me it looks like they are only fixing the consequences of a problem not fixing the problem itself, i.e. soot accumulating on the sensors. GM customer care reps on this board have contacted me about this... I cxan only hope they can get this resolved before my wife and I head south and west for the winter. Again, thanks for your input. I would like to hear from others about this... I have searched the internet about this... and there are others out there having the same **** problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gary, out of curiosity, how far do you normally drive at a time? It's possible the exhaust simply isn't coming to temperature. As Boraz pointed out engine temperature has nothing to do with this. Engine temperature does drive the exhaust temperature but soot burn is an exhaust function, not an engine/power train function.

As for waiting for GM, my Pontiac Montana kept burning out the driver front ABS hub. Even after Pontiac got involved and figured out the problem I had another failure. I took my Montana to another dealership and they found/fixed a new underlying problem generated by the Pontiac engineer's fix to the original problem. Never had another ABS issue with that van. The first dealership was one of the largest in Denver and the second one was a small, family owned dealership.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I have thought about my driving routine with regard to exhaust getting hot enough to burn off the soot... I drive a mixture of short trips (under 5 miles) at speeds under 40 mph and longer trips usually 15 to 30 miles each way at speeds of 45 - 65 mph each week. Maybe the computer controlled regen cycle comes on during the short trips and misses the longer higher speed trips... nothing about this in the owners manual that I can find. I use Shell low sulfur diesel exclusively...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> So where is "boraz" ??? You claim you can do a manual regen 2 seconds after starting the engine. Let's hear it!


you wont be to

a person with a gm scanner can

have a gm scanner at work, use it man regen our duramax's, turn the key, click click, burn

man regen our kw's and western stars by turning them on and pressing the dash button, instant regen

your car has a glitch, it happens

i drive 24 miles round trip everyday from work housing to work, for 2-3wks at a time, then 800 mile round trip to home from work

car works as it should.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Boraz for the info you provided... makes sense... but here's the thing, why has the service tech at the dealership not done a manual regen to burn the soot off the sensors. Instead, they have replaced the sensors twice... at 2600 miles and now doing it again at 9300 miles. The service tech has discussed this problem with GM in Detrioit and they told him to replace the sensors. Like you say the car has a glitch... they need to fix the problem not keep replacing the sensors.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Well the Cruze Diesel has been at the dealership for just about a week now... they gave me a 2014 Silverado 4 door *Tank* for a loaner... I am 5'6" and I need a step ladder to get in it and I can barely see over the dashboard, never mind the steering wheel. Who are they making these trucks for nowadays?? Not everyone is 6'6" ...LOL


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> Well the Cruze Diesel has been at the dealership for just about a week now... they gave me a 2014 Silverado 4 door *Tank* for a loaner... I am 5'6" and I need a step ladder to get in it and I can barely see over the dashboard, never mind the steering wheel. Who are they making these trucks for nowadays?? Not everyone is 6'6" ...LOL


who pays for the extra fuel!


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Well... I went to the dealer again today to see if they had an update on the when the parts would be coming... still don't know... one sensor is available but the other is limited availability/ special order status. I talked with the service manager again... I told him getting the other sensor does not fix the problem. The problem is that the exhaust temp during the regen cycle is not hot enough to burn off the soot which accumulates on the sensors causing an engine warning flag that can't be ignored. He agreed that is the problem... and I am not the only Cruze Diesel owner having this problem. He said he has been in contact with GM engineering about a need for a software fix to get the exhaust temp up during the burn cycle. *BUT*... he can't tell me how soon they will have the fix... or the other sensor! So, week 1 is gone and likely more to come... but at least I prevailed on the loaner. Gone is the Chevy Silverado 4 door TANK with full bed... and now they have given me a small car... a reliable small car... a Toyota Camry. My wife tells me this is what I should have bought in the first place! LOL


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I also had to replace 02 sensor and now the def injector. Just makes me think that this is going to be recurring after all they failed with 23000 on the odometer. yes they are covered and I have a post warranty plan but that does not make up for the hassle of having to constantly bring it back to the dealer. hope this is not another one of chevys epic failure.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I guess I'm a slow learner... I am 66 and retired... years ago I bought a 1981 Olds Delta 88 Diesel and was thrilled that I could drive in comfort, with the whole family and trunk loaded, from Worcester, MA all the way to Raleigh, NC without refueling on just 1 tank of fuel. I have to tell you that the thrill was short lived with numerous problems involving engine and transmission... It was a disaster. I suspect that I am looking at the beginning of another disaster with the Checy Cruze Diesel.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The GM V8 diesels from the 1980s were designed as a crude conversion of a GM gas to a diesel V8. GM was trying to find a quick fix to improve its' CAFE numbers. Very little effort was devoted to making the conversion reliable and durable. Many of these infamous V8 diesels needed major engine work at low mileage. The Cruze Diesel engine is a proven international design. There seems to be some problems with the complex, sensitive, emission system but it is unlikely to be a failure like the 1980s V8s . My personal opinion is that the US policy allowing up to 5% biodiesel without labeling may be causing what seems to be a trend of emission system problems in the CTD but I have been wrong a couple of times in the past.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Lucky you you're wrong. The emissions system is covered by a federally mandated 8yr/80,000 mile warranty of its own.


Even if it didn't since the issue was covered under warranty and re occurs that should also be covered under warranty even if it re occurs after the warranty runs out.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

jalaner said:


> The GM V8 diesels from the 1980s were designed as a crude conversion of a GM gas to a diesel V8. GM was trying to find a quick fix to improve its' CAFE numbers. Very little effort was devoted to making the conversion reliable and durable. Many of these infamous V8 diesels needed major engine work at low mileage. The Cruze Diesel engine is a proven international design. There seems to be some problems with the complex, sensitive, emission system but it is unlikely to be a failure like the 1980s V8s . My personal opinion is that the US policy allowing up to 5% biodiesel without labeling may be causing what seems to be a trend of emission system problems in the CTD but I have been wrong a couple of times in the past.


While the Cruze CTD's engine may be a proven international design, its emissions system is the complete opposite as it was newly designed just for the NA market to satisfy the region's regulations. The issue with the emissions system is that it is heavily tied to the car's computer, which is in turn heavily tied to every major operating system and which heavily controls the car's functionality. Also, there is an emerging population of CTD owners who had, or are having, problems with this system in one aspect, or another. If you understand this, you understand that for those that purchased their CTDs and intend to keep them for the "long haul," e.g. until the wheels fall off, these early problems may give an indication of future issues..expensive issues. Would I drive with the check engine light on after the warranty period is over knowing that the car's emissions system is on the fritz and on the verge of becoming completely non-functional? All day, if it didn't affect the car's functionality, performance, or reliability, and if it would cost hundreds of dollars to fix plus rental car fees. That isn't the case, however, and the computer is designed to limit performance if the engine's emissions aren't controlled within certain parameters. Good for the environment? Yes. Good for Your health? That's debatable. Only GM knows how seriously they take this diesel "experiment." Everyone else just has their fingers crossed it's on the higher side of "serious"!!

LG


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> While the Cruze CTD's engine may be a proven international design, its emissions system is the complete opposite as it was newly designed just for the NA market to satisfy the region's regulations. The issue with the emissions system is that it is heavily tied to the car's computer, which is in turn heavily tied to every major operating system and which heavily controls the car's functionality. Also, there is an emerging population of CTD owners who had, or are having, problems with this system in one aspect, or another. If you understand this, you understand that for those that purchased their CTDs and intend to keep them for the "long haul," e.g. until the wheels fall off, these early problems may give an indication of future issues..expensive issues. Would I drive with the check engine light on after the warranty period is over knowing that the car's emissions system is on the fritz and on the verge of becoming completely non-functional? All day, if it didn't affect the car's functionality, performance, or reliability, and if it would cost hundreds of dollars to fix plus rental car fees. That isn't the case, however, and the computer is designed to limit performance if the engine's emissions aren't controlled within certain parameters. Good for the environment? Yes. Good for Your health? That's debatable. Only GM knows how seriously they take this diesel "experiment." Everyone else just has their fingers crossed it's on the higher side of "serious"!!
> 
> LG


well said


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, recall listening to a GM engineer back in the 80's, why should they put in a 100K engine in car that is going to be a pile of rust after 50K. This kind of thinking, from management sure opened the doors for Japanese manufacturers. Except they didn't know how to design good car either.

So hired a group of good American engineers to show them how, should know, was one of them. One difference was, they gave us a bit more time to work out problems. But was good for only a couple of years until they picked our brains. 

Another distinguish between American and Japanese engineers management. The Japanese would put a hundred engineers to solve one problem, where an American engineer had a hundred problems to solve.

After my very simple brake problems, really beginning to wonder about GM trained mechanics. Should have never had to argue that with rear disc brakes, working the parking brake was the way to adjust them. Diesels are a lot more complicated, and killing the engine due to urea problems is really kind of dumb.

To add to this idiosyncrasy, major recall on an ignition switch coming lose that will kill the engine. Doing exactly the same thing with traction control that will also kill the engine with an erratic wheel sensor. But this is okay, its the law.

Unbelieveable to me the degree of idiots we have running this country.

Running into just a very small handful of retired engineers that have been called back to solve problems, guys with brains. Did receive one call, had it with dealing with these idiots that already made one heck of a mess.

This emission control system used in the Cruze diesel is strictly and after the fact emission control device. For all you know, can be one tiny poor electrical connection. Or a flashram/firmware problem, another really stupid idea.

Can count the number of times I was told by idiot management to use an 89 cent microcontroller, sure, if you can show me how to put a two inch square chip in a 0.09 square inch space. Well they are doing this now, key elements have all been moved to the PCM for key control elements.

And you the consumer are wondering why you have problems.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

*GOOD NEWS!* After a week and a half in the shop I got my 2014 Cruze Diesel back... and with a software fix from GM engineering in addition to the O2 and NOX sensors that were replaced for the second time. The service manager said the ECM update will cause the regen cycle to run longer and hotter... and should prevent the soot buildup problem on the sensors from happening again. The fix/update is for ECM Code 11F5E for those of you out there having this emissions problem. I credit the existence of this Cruzetalk.com and the 1700 people who viewed this thread for getting GM engineering to move quickly on this problem... Thank you!


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

*Bad News???* I have lost faith in my Chevy dealer (Diamond Chevrolet)... got the Cruze Diesel back this morning... was told the fix was in... all is good now. Well, I popped the hood this afternoon to check fluid levels... and to my surprise when I pulled the dipstick the engine oil level was almost 1 inch over the full mark... I have been driving like this for 4000 miles since my last dealer oil change! I went back to Diamond Chevrolet service department and told the service manage to pull the engine oil dipstick... he was stunned to see it way overfilled. I said you have had the car for 10 days for an emission problem and nobody thought to pull the dipstick? I told him this is likely the problem with the emission failure... and could have damaged the engine. He had the oil changed and brought up to the proper mark on the dipstick. I don't know what to think... is anybody responsible any more. There was a poster on this thread who thought something else was going on with this emission problem... you were right!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how the oil being an inch above the full mark on the dipstick could cause emissions problems with the particulate filter, but hopefully that's the issue.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

*Well, it gets worse*... I got home from Diamond Chevrolet after they changed the oil and refilled the engine to the proper level. I looked at my service printout and saw no mention of the complaint that brought me back again, i.e., overfilling of the engine oil /and problem with emissions failure. I am upset... my wife takes the car back to the service department asks to speak to the service manager. She asked that he write something on the service document that indicates the reason we brought the car back again today... he refused and walked off. She asked the service secretary for his name... she said, Vance Scullin... so here we are... is anyone responsible anymore??


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Overfilling Oil - Worst Case Scenario - Car Talk


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have been following your thread on this for awhile to see how it turned out, and sorry to hear about your experience. I am fortunate that I do have a great dealership with knowledgable/responsible technicians... Most likely them overfilling the oil would be a large contributor. They put that notation in the owners manual about not overfilling the oil for a reason I am sure, and that is probably why they are reluctant to document their mistakes on paper. You are lucky that the high oil level did not cause engine damage, or cause it to run away as diesels are known to do sometimes. An inch over the line is pretty excessive. I wonder if they just dumped the full 5 quarts in. Cause it only takes 4.75. I don't know why GM didn't just use a slightly bigger pan so they could just dump all 5 in.. cause i just see this becoming a huge issue down the road as so many have had problems with it already.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

What incompetent service, seems more common than ever. I usually check mine after an oil change but will do it every time now. My Chevy dealer employees seem to be poorly trained on the differences between a CTD and gasser Cruzes. My salesman didn't know what a glow plug is or how to access the trip/economy data on the test drive.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

almost an inch, your engine will be fine. not enough is far worse.
checked mine the other day an its half inch over.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the oil didnt cause the dpf issues.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> the oil didnt cause the dpf issues.


agree


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote from Chittychittybangbang on a diesel message board here...

1" more oil is a lot but there shouldn't be any damage that you can fix now, if much damage resulted. High oil results in some being burned and some foaming of the engine oil.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My experience with diesels? Diesel locomotives, started and ran for seven years continuously when an overhaul is then requires. Semi's run continuously for a week before being shut down. Farm tractors are started up for an 18 hour day. Consumers, started and ran for two blocks to drop of a DVD. 

In my large city days, always heard guys say, have to take my car out to the country to blow out the carbon. Maybe this is the solution. EPA mandated the use of the diesel particulate filter in 2007 and a lot of professional are having their share of problems. But with anything this new, automotive wise, a good guess, in a semi, can cost $7,000 to replace this thing.

Did a net search for Cruze parts last winter, and just now for the diesel, not much listed yet. Like to know what I am getting into. No more of this thing about being the first kid on the block with a new toy.

Oh, from switching from gas to diesel, did have to get at least five minutes more of training. Wonder if Chevy is doing this with their mechanics. Sure don't know a darn thing about electronics.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> Quote from Chittychittybangbang on a diesel message board here...
> 
> 1" more oil is a lot but there shouldn't be any damage that you can fix now, if much damage resulted. High oil results in some being burned and some foaming of the engine oil.


one of our mechanics did oil change on one of our trucks, refilled it, walked away, then refilled it again, forgetting he had already put the oil back in it

usually takes 2 5g pails, he put in 4 5g pails, was _noticed _a couple days later, drained, refilled proper amount

no damage


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting article on diesel fuels.

Mechanics Corner: The truth about diesel fuels

The first question asked when designing an engine or even an AC system, is what kind of fuel or refrigerant you are going to use. Then sequentially, every design decision is based on this initial parameter. But sure doesn't help when the government is changing the fuel, seemingly every five minutes. And apparently doing the same thing with diesel fuels. The guy that wrote this posted article sure knows what he is talking about. 

Summer is going fast as usual, enjoying a 40 mpg Cruze now, but soon will be a 30 mpg car if I am lucky. Would think there would be better communication between auto manufacturers and the EPA. Can help but feel for my friends that purchased an 80 Cadillac diesel, man, did they take a beating on these things.

Ironic about even something as simple as changing oil can't even be done right. Several of my kids asked their dad how to change oil and started doing this minor chore themselves, Can't even get this simple chore done right. At least the dipstick it still there.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

boraz said:


> one of our mechanics did oil change on one of our trucks, refilled it, walked away, then refilled it again, forgetting he had already put the oil back in it
> 
> usually takes 2 5g pails, he put in 4 5g pails, was _noticed _a couple days later, drained, refilled proper amount
> 
> no damage



Well, mistakes do happen but it least the gross error at your shop was discovered after a couple days... I had been driving 4000 miles after the dealer changed the oil and overfilled it. And yah, I should have checked it... but this wasn't Jiffy Lube... this was the Chevy dealer. Normally, I do my own oil/filter changes on my cars, but the 2014 Chevy Cruze came with free oil changes for as long as I own the car. I guess there is something to be said for if you want something done right... do it yourself.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NickD said:


> Interesting article on diesel fuels.
> 
> Mechanics Corner: The truth about diesel fuels
> 
> ...


2 changes in 90 yrs is "seeming every five minutes?"

epa gave manufacturers ~10yrs notice aboot changes in sulfur levels

why does your mpg drop so drastically? thats 6x worse than the CTD summer vs winter, or any vehicle ive owned


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

The oil level may not have played a roll in the emissions system issues, but it very well could have if the wrong oil was being used. Was it the right oil? Dexos 1 is NOT Dexos 2. With the low miles you have on the car and the issues you are having, I would not be surprised in the least if the dealer has been putting the wrong oil in. The CTD requires a low saps oil, which Dexos 2 provides. I personally supply my own oil (Mobil 1 ESP 5w30) and have the dealer supply my filters, etc. while I'm under the 4 free oil changes. I would inquire about that with the dealer for sure. I don't want to jinx myself here, but I love my CTD! I just finished up a year of ownership on Friday and rolled 26,000 trouble free miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent point plasticplant.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I checked the *GM PART #* 88865157 that was on the work order 4000 miles ago... and at the last oil change on Saturday... and thankfully it is Dexos 2 oil. I can only hope that is what they actually put in the engine. Thanks anyway for your help...


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

Gary_G said:


> *GOOD NEWS!* After a week and a half in the shop I got my 2014 Cruze Diesel back... and with a software fix from GM engineering in addition to the O2 and NOX sensors that were replaced for the second time. The service manager said the ECM update will cause the regen cycle to run longer and hotter... and should prevent the soot buildup problem on the sensors from happening again. The fix/update is for ECM Code 11F5E for those of you out there having this emissions problem. I credit the existence of this Cruzetalk.com and the 1700 people who viewed this thread for getting GM engineering to move quickly on this problem... Thank you!


That is good news. My car is in the shop again. The CEL has returned for 5th time in 34K miles. Maybe they can get it correct this time.


----------



## VADuramax (Mar 27, 2016)

Gary_G said:


> *GOOD NEWS!* After a week and a half in the shop I got my 2014 Cruze Diesel back... and with a software fix from GM engineering in addition to the O2 and NOX sensors that were replaced for the second time. The service manager said the ECM update will cause the regen cycle to run longer and hotter... and should prevent the soot buildup problem on the sensors from happening again. The fix/update is for ECM Code 11F5E for those of you out there having this emissions problem. I credit the existence of this Cruzetalk.com and the 1700 people who viewed this thread for getting GM engineering to move quickly on this problem... Thank you!


I found this site via Google and thought it a good idea to join since I am searching for a Cruze diesel. Want another diesel cause I have a 09 Duramax. I found a Cruze diesel about an hour from me for a good price, but its a GM buy back. It had a DEF system problem and O2 sensor problem, they replaced the DEF tank and O2 sensor and now its listed for sale with the branded title. Your situation Gary sounded similar to what this car had been through. I thought I would write and see how your car is today, if it was resolved or if you still have problems. This one is a 14 with 5.5k miles, listed for 15g's. I don't plan on selling it. Very hesitant about buying a buy back car, but if you had good luck with yours, this may not be a bad deal. I understand its got the 8 year 80k mile emissions warranty too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VADuramax said:


> I found this site via Google and thought it a good idea to join since I am searching for a Cruze diesel. Want another diesel cause I have a 09 Duramax. I found a Cruze diesel about an hour from me for a good price, but its a GM buy back. It had a DEF system problem and O2 sensor problem, they replaced the DEF tank and O2 sensor and now its listed for sale with the branded title. Your situation Gary sounded similar to what this car had been through. I thought I would write and see how your car is today, if it was resolved or if you still have problems. This one is a 14 with 5.5k miles, listed for 15g's. I don't plan on selling it. Very hesitant about buying a buy back car, but if you had good luck with yours, this may not be a bad deal. I understand its got the 8 year 80k mile emissions warranty too. Thanks in advance.


Gary hasn't been back to the forum since 2014 so i doubt you will hear from him. My comment is that if the car is properly fixed, it should be OK. These cars, once properly sorted, are great cars. I have 162K miles on mine as a testament to that. If you can verify the car no longer has issues and can get it for about 30 percent below market value because of the branded title (Think: $9000) then it might be an OK deal. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum!

Moving this thread to the diesel section.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I found the car you are talking about. The Carfax is not extremely informative, but it does show 3 service visits early on.


http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...CRUZE%7CDiesel]][]]&listingId=408012370&Log=0

I notice they very carefully block the part of the IC that would show a check engine light. Their asking price for such a vehicle is absurd.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

There are certified used ones in that price range with higher miles, but also with clean titles...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the price is just way to high. Car itself may be fine if repaired properly. The branded title will follow this car forever.


----------



## VADuramax (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes, diesel, that is the one. And I agree on the price, if you can knock them down quite a bit and if everything is in order, it would be a good deal. I plan on keeping it for a long time. But like Chris said, at that same asking price, there is a 14 with 24k miles in a metallic red for 15k, or theres another one in standard red same miles and everything certified for 16k... Both with clean titles...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The buyback part that messes the title up in a way isn't a big deal for those that understand these cars. I would kick them hard on price. Some of the other cars you look at may have had emissions related repairs too but just not a buyback. I don't find the car fax very good sometimes. I would suggest you have the service history pulled by a Chevrolet dealer prior to purchase.


----------



## VADuramax (Mar 27, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> The buyback part that messes the title up in a way isn't a big deal for those that understand these cars. I would kick them hard on price. Some of the other cars you look at may have had emissions related repairs too but just not a buyback. I don't find the car fax very good sometimes. I would suggest you have the service history pulled by a Chevrolet dealer prior to purchase.


Certainly will do if it gets that far, however, I don't think it will. We'll see tho. The carfax shows very little info. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

One more point is that it's been on the dealer's lot for at least 6 months. I would think they want it off the books ASAP. If you drive it, make sure to drive at least 25 miles and make sure there are no CEL and also have them pull codes to make sure nothing pending. if that's all good, mention you know they've been sitting on it for months and you'll give them $9000. What's the worst they can do, say no?  Keep us posted!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd look for new one. You would be staring with a clean slate and able to watch all service. There are a few out there at great prices. If you really need this one due to location/availability I'd ask for a week/2000 mile test drive. Give it a real test then negotiate price.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. You are not alone. I bought a 2014 CTD with GM BUY BACK last October 2015. GM had to buy it back because due to very strong California Lemon Law after two failed attempts at repairing life-threatening defects. It was only an O2 sensor issue. It was fixed and tested for 200 miles without an issue. Of course the price went down to only 15,600 dollars with only 23K and now logged over 33K without a problem. Yes, it has to be put on title as well. I am not worrying because I am planning to keep it for a long time. I always enjoy driving my CTD everyday. My old job was a Avalanche that I drove from home to airport and back home every other week for six years. Got a job offer that I did not apply, I no longer going to airport. I drive more for the state of Arizona, did not want to put more miles on my Avalanche so I bought a CTD. So far no regrets! CTD has plenty of torgue! Let us know if you bought buy back CTD. ;-)


----------



## VADuramax (Mar 27, 2016)

I shot an e-mail to them about the price and I haven't heard a peep more! Maybe if they get desperate they will message me, but they obviously don't communicate there, lol... I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VADuramax said:


> I shot an e-mail to them about the price and I haven't heard a peep more! Maybe if they get desperate they will message me, but they obviously don't communicate there, lol... I'll keep you all informed.


You know, it's funny and sad. I have sent emails to multiple dealers that more or less shouted "I AM READY TO BUY NOW WITH CASH IN HAND" only to get absolutely no response. Many dealers are sorely lacking in ability to handle internet inquiries.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Com'on guys......e-mail as a negotiating tool?

Consider this.....you are a car salesman......you can either waste your time responding to e-mails, usually containing ridiculous purchass offers, OR, you can talk/negotiate with someone, in the building, that very likely WILL buy, today.

I'm not a salesman, but I think my thought process is the same as most other humans.......I'd grab the warm body......I'll look at e-mail if/when I'm bored.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Com'on guys......e-mail as a negotiating tool?
> 
> Consider this.....you are a car salesman......you can either waste your time responding to e-mails, usually containing ridiculous purchass offers, OR, you can talk/negotiate with someone, in the building, that very likely WILL buy, today.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, but it's a changing world. Many people shop online for cars. They want to click "add to cart" and enter the credit card number and *poof* a car shows up. Maybe not quite to that extreme, but online shoppers are often serious about buying. I would happily be the internet guy at a dealership. I challenge that I would outsell all the other salespeople combined.

Even GM agrees with me. http://www.autonews.com/article/201...aunch-online-portal-for-low-mileage-used-cars


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most dealerships these days have "internet sales" folks. You need to get to them if you're looking on-line. Traditional car salesmen are simply not of the mindset to deal with the internet.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

When I was looking for CTD via internet and submitted questions as I am interested in. I received the reply via email quickly. I ended up buying CTD. I have seen dealerships now have internet salesmen. - 25 yrs ago, bought a 1991 Toyota Camry, 11 months later, it was totaled and my ex wife was preg and walked away. That time, it does not have airbag being in place. It was other driver's fault who ran stop sign into busy street in Washington DC. So looked for 1992 Camry, made several calls and asked for flat price of 13K, told salesman, if it goes over 13K, I will walk away. So we came to a dealership and saw white one and test drive, so wanted that car and signed the paperwork and drove home within 45 minutes. That was the shortest time I had. The longest one I had was 4 hours.


----------



## towen22 (Aug 18, 2016)

obermd said:


> I doubt this is the problem at 9300 miles. It takes a lot longer than this to clog the sensors unless you're using crap diesel. Something else is causing this yet. I'd call the dealership around 9 AM tomorrow.


Actually, I have had my 2104 Diesel Cruze since Jan, 2014. It has been in the shop for check engine light 4 times now. Today being the 4th. They have replaced oxygen sensor, and this time even did the nox sensor. I will have to look at papers again to see if they changed the nox sensor any of the other times. I drive 14 miles one way to work at speeds up to 60 mph. This should be sufficient to burn off soot. I get diesel at a newer Valero station (ultra-low-sulfur). I will check other places where I live to see if there are better diesel options.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

towen22 said:


> Actually, I have had my 2104 Diesel Cruze since Jan, 2014. It has been in the shop for check engine light 4 times now. Today being the 4th. They have replaced oxygen sensor, and this time even did the nox sensor. I will have to look at papers again to see if they changed the nox sensor any of the other times. I drive 14 miles one way to work at speeds up to 60 mph. This should be sufficient to burn off soot. I get diesel at a newer Valero station (ultra-low-sulfur). I will check other places where I live to see if there are better diesel options.


Off the top of my head, it seems as if your car may need to have the updated fuel trim available from the dealership. Did they do this for you by any chance?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Lucky you you're wrong. The emissions system is covered by a federally mandated 8yr/80,000 mile warranty of its own.


Nope it's not. My o2 sensor wasent covered my egt wasent. My participate sensor isn't. All after the 3 36 warranty


----------



## Kris_r (Oct 6, 2016)

I have 84,000 miles on mine and have had nothing but problems with the emissions system. I've had the catalytic converter replaced, the heater to clean the particulate filter and now they're telling me it's sensors...of course, after the 80,000 mile warranty is out. I've replaced one sensor to the tune of $350, now they're telling me 2 more are bad to the tune of $800. GM has agreed to pick up $240 of that (don't know how they came up with that figure), I'm still arguing with them. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that's having issues...would love to join a class action law suit!!


----------

